# Monitor long startup time --- it's time is up, or? [YES]

## krisse

Lately my monitor has started to behave very lazily indeed. It takes 5-10 minutes for it to "warm up". While doing so, it's "yes, I'm here"-LED is blinking at a steady pace. 

So from a cold start, it takes about 5 to 10 minutes before it starts to show anything. The same problem if the monitor has automatically turned itself off due to inactivity. Apart from this, it works just fine. No problems what so ever once it's "warm". Which is why this seems like such an odd problem to me; and why I have a sliver of hope that there's something else wrong than that I'm witnessing the monitor's last breaths.

This happened to coincide with a udev update (135) and some other stuff, but I seriously doubt that's to blame --- not the least, because the monitor doesn't show bios info or any some such either. (As in : it's not the case that I see monitor/bios info, and it then turns black at grub/bootup. If I reboot the computer once the monitor has warmed up, everything is shown from the get-go, including bios-stuff.)

I can't see any related info in any logs. 

Does anyone have any ideas what might be done, or should I be looking at a new monitor asap? And it's the monitor which is to blame, wouldn't you say? Not the video-card?

Thanks.Last edited by krisse on Fri Jan 09, 2009 7:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If we are talking about and old CRT monitor, then I'd say it's the monitor. If you have a friend with an extra monitor to use to test, that would answer your question right away.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## krisse

Thank your for replying.

It's a approx. 3 year old LCD.

Fairly sure it's the monitor though, as even unplugging the vga cable doesn't get it off "warmup mode"; nor is it possible to turn it off either, it's completely unresponsive. Until, that is, it's "warmed up"; the LED stops blinking and everything works like a charm. :-S

Mm, yes, another monitor to test with would be nice.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yeah, you might just want to get a new monitor and be done with it anyway. Sounds like a power supply problem in the monitor.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Corona688

I recently managed to salvage an eratically-behaving LCD monitor by replacing a bad capacitor I found inside.  It was obviously faulty, bulged out on the top.  Long shot but might be worth a look.

----------

## krisse

Thanks for the tip.

It's at least certain it was a hardware problem; replaced the monitor and the new one works beautifully. I'll see if I dare tinker with the old one and plug it to the wall.  :Wink: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Considering it's already dead, there's not a lot you can do to kill it further. So, what the hell, open that bad boy up and be on the lookout for a bulging capacitor or twenty. You might fix yourself into a second monitor.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

